# I did it..couldn't resist the ugliness...



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Yepp, after I tried a Glock 17 and was impressed by it..I said what the heck...I need another plastic gun in my collection, so the XDM9 would have a plastic brother..Here is the new addition:

*Glock 17 * - I put 150 rds thru it today with no problem.









and here it is with its XDM9, introducing the "PLASTIC BROTHERS":









Here are the targets at 10 yards the glock 17 and the XDM9


----------



## KS Trekker (Apr 4, 2009)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. To me, a Glock is a work of art! Congrats on the G17!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks..
Let me add one thing..I like to shoot my new guns WITHOUT cleaning..Kind of performance test..If they pass this test..that means they are OK, and then they get cleaned afterwards..The Glock passed this test with flying color with the sticky stuf it came in..I know that many people will advise against this practice, and I know that they are right..I just like to push things to the limit..Kind of a test.

Both the Glock 17 and the XDM 9 are nice guns and very comparable in performance.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks like a smaller group with the XD, but a better score with the G17; congrats and good shooting!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

_Another_ gun, Jimmy??? :smt083


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

DJ Niner said:


> Looks like a smaller group with the XD, but a better score with the G17; congrats and good shooting!


DJ..that was my observation exactly..I shot first 130 rds in the Glock 17 to get used to the trigger, and the next 20 rds to compare the performance with the XDM9..I also shot 20 rds in the XDM9 for the comparison.

I have to admit that my prefrence is DA/SA mechanisms.. I have a much better control over the trigger, But I also want to get used to striker mechanisms triggers to expand my expertise..It is not easy, I am still learning, I have to shoot these guns more to learn, and that's a new challenge and I like it..I tried couple rounds at 20 yards, and man .. they were off bound..It is really hard to control the trigger and prevent gun sidesway movement for shooting 20 yards targets as I do in my SIG or CZ with in single action..But I guess I have to practice and the better I get in controlling the trigger pull in striker action I will benefit even more for DA/SA trigger control. All in all..just learning and going over these challenges, that's were the fun is.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Todd said:


> _Another_ gun, Jimmy??? :smt083


Hi Todd, yepp another gun, what can I do..When I shot the G17 DJniner welcome me to the Dark Side (in reference to the dark black color of the Glock), I had to accept the invitaion, I can not turn his invitation down.

But I think having a number of different guns has its adbantages and disadvantages..The advantages are obvious, I like them all, and I just love the different designs, styles and personalities of each gun..Each gun is unique, and I am attracted to the architectural and mechanical design of each (kind of a collector mentality), plus I like to learn how to shoot each one of these guns to the fullest control and what tricks it takes to control it for better accuracy and precision.

The disadvantage is I get confused and I am subjected to the common saying "jack of all trades - master of none". I envy a guy who can just buy one gun and stick to it.. There is a guy at the club who always shows up with his old colt 1911...same gun everytime, and he out shoots everybody at 25 yards..He just knows where to aim at different distances, and he uses one type of ammunition no matter what..Now that's discipline. The problem with me I love all my guns, I can not decide which one I am going to stick to to achieve perfection. Until then.. I am having fun.


----------



## Glock (Jul 12, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Can't have enough you ask me. I like shooting different weapons. I get to know them pretty quick and like the ability to be able to switch back and forth between calibers and styles nad still be able to group well at 25 yards.

Congrats on the nee one.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice pair. Really like the look of those XDM's. It is amazing how subjective or personal handgun shooting and selection can be. Was at an indoor range with a friend and tried a service sized .40 XD and G23 out for comparison (he was shopping I was helping) and shocked myself that I shot better with the XD than the Glock. I was surprised because I instictively shoot the Glocks pretty well and true to form did that day with the G23. But the XD, tried on a whim without any prior shooting or familiarity, I shot noticably better.

Wasn't supposed to happen and frankly it bothered me a little thinking I had had a good bead on things. Still befuddles me a bit but it certainly gave me a new found respect for the XD line. My friend liked, shot better and eventually purchased a Glock (G17). Go figure. He ended up prefering my initial recommendation to him after trying and handling several types and I was the one left questioning my choices.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks all...


----------

